# 7th Heresy APC. Month Five, February 2017.



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Month five! Go! :laugh:


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

I will be painting this conversion.
it will represent the Captain Remus Ventanus from the FW Horus Heresy game. (and from the HH book Know no Fear)
might still switch the bolt pistol around for the sword but in the end it will be fully painted at the end of the month.


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

Here is my February entry, a squad of terminators, I have a pile of these guys in various states of being prepared, so these guys will suit the entry. The outstretched storm bolter arms can sell out quickly on bits sites hence the Dark Angel storm bolter arms, a little trim and filing will sort them


----------



## DaisyDuke (Aug 18, 2011)

Haskanael said:


> I will be painting this conversion.
> it will represent the Captain Remus Ventanus from the FW Horus Heresy game. (and from the HH book Know no Fear)
> might still switch the bolt pistol around for the sword but in the end it will be fully painted at the end of the month.


A sword swinging would look cool, the bolt pistol looks a bit unnatural in that position.


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

Gonna try to get a unit of Dark Wolves done for my CSm army just to change things up a little. These guys will count as berzerkers in games term and will accompany Kharl the Treachrous.


----------



## The Gunslinger (Apr 4, 2011)

Going to be a bit of a catch up month for me. Going to finish those skeleton archers that have been sitting on my desk for months.
Make the rest of my zombies, ready for next month. Same for the remaining 40 skeletons.
So my submission will be a nice, easy (yea right) Vampire. Either one on foot or mounted, haven't decided which one I prefer yet.


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

Captain Remus Ventanus, commander of the 4th company of the 1st chapter of the Ultramarines Legion (breathes)

completely WYSIWYG with the unit entry. 
Bolt Pistol
Power Sword
Legion Banner
Iron Halo
Grenades
and Power Armour.


----------



## Shandathe (May 2, 2010)

Going to toss a Callidus (IA) into the mix, mostly because I actually want to use her in a game soon and I'm too busy with building a giant backlog of sprues into models (Score on that front this month so far: Razorwing (DE), Venom (DE), 5 Terminators (DW), Razorback (DW), Immolator (AS), squad of Guardsmen (IG)... ). Not much hobby time left to spend a lot on painting right now. I'll probably also get the new Celestine model done as I've been working on it occasionally, but I'm not sure I'd also manage her bodyguards in time


----------



## Myen'Tal (Sep 4, 2009)

One day, I shall paint my squad of Orruk Brutes and join this competition. But without good brushes and painting supplies, it shall not be this day lol :laugh2:. Excellent Captain, Haskanel, love the banner! 

Can't wait to see what other entries come up this month!


----------



## DaisyDuke (Aug 18, 2011)

Here's my b4's for a 5 man raptor claw


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

Real life card for me this month folks, have not done a tap and likely not to, my muse has left me, and I'm feeling all Victor Meldrew of late! Ba humbug


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

Im not sure if this counts or if I can even achieve the medal but im doing the monthly painting and conversion challenges so ill post my work here as well!


----------



## Drohar (Jan 22, 2014)

This is what I have painted since this started: (One unit 10 man was done in August)









36 minis (during competition), but I just can't seem to start and finish them within the month... I have no unstarted minis to submit this month, but I will try again next month once I buy some more minis at the end of this month.


----------



## DaisyDuke (Aug 18, 2011)

When's the close on February ?


----------



## DaisyDuke (Aug 18, 2011)

Well here's my finished raptor claw 

Will put some individual shots in my plog.
Ready for march APC


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

On the 5th


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Zero motivation at all.

RL Card for February for me....


----------



## The Gunslinger (Apr 4, 2011)

Think it will have to be a RL card for me too, moving to back to Manchester next week so just no time for painting.


----------



## Shandathe (May 2, 2010)

Very glad I decided to stick to something small. More work was done, but... not on anything even vaguely Imperial.


----------

